# Mullet for catfish bait



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I like to fish wintertime catfish except for the bait catching part. Hunting bait can take up half the day. I'd like to fish mullet chunks. So has anyone frozen mullet for catfishing? I'm thinking I should chunk them, wash them in a brine, then freeze them. Any help and ideas appreciated.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have used chunk mullet for catfish with moderate success. However, I'm aware of people who run bush hooks and trotlines that use a lot of mullet. I don't go to the trouble of brining, etc. I just wrap them individually and freeze them whole, thaw, and chunk them when I get ready to fish. Most of the time the day before I thaw and soak them with menhaden oil overnight and in the refrigerator. Most likely your method is better than what I do. Probably keeps them fresher.
I do better with bream chunks. Freeze them and use when needed.
Also, I have had good success using shrimp for channels and small blues. I buy 10 - 15 pounds, bag them, and freeze until needed, and try not to eat too much of the bait. 
I don't fish for big cats. Largest caught was a 12 pounder with chunk of marinated mullet. If I did I would be more particular on how I handle the bait situation.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Works real good and stays on the hook better than most baits. When I jug fish in eufaula it's mostly what I use besides shad.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ive used it both fresh and frozen. Don’t think I’ve ever caught a single catfish on it. Some do but it’s never worked for me. You’ll think I’m crazy but I’m gonna suggest chicken breast If you can’t get fresh shad or skips. I’ve caught some decent fish on chicken before when I didn’t have shad.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Chicken works for sure. I use thighs marinated in garlic and some marinated in anise.
~JOE~


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Joetrain said:


> Chicken works for sure. I use thighs marinated in garlic and some marinated in anise.
> ~JOE~
> View attachment 1073946


How do the thighs stay on the hook? The only drawback to breast is smaller fish can knock it off the hook pretty easy.

Ive never tried it marinated in anything. Seems to do better for me when it’s moving (dragging) vs sitting still.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Chicken. Never thought of it. Shrimp I have used with success. I usually start a run of jugs then rod fish deep holes for bigguns. I was thinking of a half-mullet or a mullet fillet for the rods. Will let ya'll know how it goes.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

JoeyWelch said:


> How do the thighs stay on the hook? The only drawback to breast is smaller fish can knock it off the hook pretty easy.
> 
> Ive never tried it marinated in anything. Seems to do better for me when it’s moving (dragging) vs sitting still.


No issues with the thigh cuts staying on the hook. Sometimes I soak them overnight in water mixed with strawberry jello and garlic or anise. The jello gives it a red color. I’m not sure if the jello or the garlic or the anise really matters but it’s fun to experiment.

Honestly I think whatever bait is natural to the water you fish is probably your best bait.

I mostly drift fish. I will drag baits and have some suspended 2-3 feet off bottom. If it’s too windy I will anchor and cast out some baits and suspend some too. I’m only in year 2 of my catfishing escapades. I like fishing for them. There is more to it than just winging out some type of bait and sitting in a lawn chair. Nothing wrong with that either though.

~JOE~


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The last time I went to Eufala most of the jug fishermen that I talked to were using Rooster Livers. I have been trying to find a vendor ever since and every one is sold out. On the upper Yellow a few guys that bush hook believe in chicken hot dogs and do catch fish on them. To me nothing beats a river minnow.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I use fresh mullet over anything else on a trot line. I tried all sorts of baits over the summer and fresh mullet was consistently the best for blues and channels. Had 8 blues over 20lbs in one day on mullet. Tried frozen, but it was too mushy.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ivory soap, cut into 1 inch cubes.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Mikvi said:


> I use fresh mullet over anything else on a trot line. I tried all sorts of baits over the summer and fresh mullet was consistently the best for blues and channels. Had 8 blues over 20lbs in one day on mullet. Tried frozen, but it was too mushy.


Yes, frozen is not ideal, but it will work some of the time. I just change the bait often when using rod/reel. Have never used fresh.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> Ivory soap, cut into 1 inch cubes.


I have used soap for years. Not my first choice. Works best on a bush hook set about 18" deep in a slight current.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Used mullet for years but when I moved fishing spots to Millers Ferry i learned to use shad, shad , and sometimes - shad. Nothing i tried worked better


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I've never had much luck with mullet, fresh or thawed on trotlines, except big ass loggerheads.
If you wanna freeze fresh mullet, wrap it whole in newspaper, usually 3 to 4 whole pages to reduce freezer burn.
I have better luck with chicken livers on bush hooks. Pollywogs love it. Bluegill and stumpknockers are really good in rivers on rod/reel, dead, alive or as cutbait. g/l


----------

